# Carousel ?



## tropics (Dec 10, 2018)

Am I seeing things 
My screen blinks like the Taco pic has a flash,anyone else seeing this.
Richie


----------



## kruizer (Dec 10, 2018)

No blinking here.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 10, 2018)

Nada


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2018)

Ha you in the Christmas cheer already no blinking here.  :D

Warren


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2018)

Guess I will have to run a virus scan
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2018)

No Virus here
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2018)

I checked it with Opera and it was doing it,took a nap seems to have fixed it.
Richie


----------

